# Sonderangebot Mosella Kopfrute Club Line Pole 13m



## mein-angelshop24.de (24. August 2010)

Hallo Anglerfreund !#h

Wir haben für euch ein Hammer-Angebot !

Mosella Kopfrute Club Line Pole 13m inkl. 5 Teile. Kit + Futteraltasche

statt 469,- €
*jetzt nur 399,- €*

http://www.mein-angelshop24.de


----------

